# Egg pipping out!!!! Question?



## melissasue1968

Not exactly an emergency, but I am anxious to know the answer. How long after an egg begins pipping out does it take for the baby to completely hatch. On average anyway. We have one egg that is pipping out!!!!!!! I think the other one is infertile(hope I'm wrong). We noticed the 1.5mm whole about an hour and a half ago. It is still the same size now. I misted some water into the nest box for humidity. The Father was sitting on them at the time and he keeps rolling the egg over on it's side so the whole is sideways, or down rather than up. I briefly picked the egg up and I can see a cit of a tiny beak that moved, so hopefully everything will work out fine!
Just want to know how long to wait for the baby to arrive.
Thanks, Melissa


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Melissa, 

Congratulations on this egg, I sure hope things work out well. From the time the chick starts to pip , it can take anywhere from 12-30 hours for the baby to completely hatch. If it goes on much longer, sometimes assistance is required to help the baby hatch. 

It should be ok though and keep us posted


----------



## melissasue1968

Thanks so much for the quick reply. I had to take the kids for a little walk because I/we are so anxious I can't sit still! We where gone about an hour, and the hole is still the same. Without you I would be picking at the egg allready! Good to know 12-30 hours huh? That's a long time!!!
Gratefully, 
Anxious in Saudi! Melissa


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Melissa, 

You're welcome. Just to let you and others know, if at any time one needs to assist a chick to hatch, say after the 30 hours is up and you can see that the chick is having difficulty...only ever remove or partially remove the shell where the head is and don't pull the chick out. The embilical cord is attached to the embryonic sac and if you pull the chick out, it could bleed to death. It's best to let the chick pull itself out of the remainder of the shell when it's ready

Can't wait to see pictures if you can post some, Melissa


----------



## melissasue1968

Thanks for the heads up Brad! I had no idea!
Melissa


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Some parents actually help their chicks hatch--I saw one of our hens do this. She enlarged the hole with her beak. Try not to worry and leave the pigeons alone...it really can take hours.


----------



## melissasue1968

That's the hardest part---leaving them alone---and not worrying! LOL!
It's a good thing this started at night, except here it is 10 hours since we discovered the hole (now it's 4:30 am) and I just went out and looked with a small flashlight. I did manage only to look and not touch though! (I am so proud of myself for not touching!) My kids are better at being obedient about leaving them alone than I am!  
Not sleeping at all tonight-but I promise no more peeking-(at least until sunrise!?!?) And no touching at all!  
BTW the hole is still the same as it was when we first noticed it, I can see some movement-at least I saw some movement the last time I touched...
Thanks, Melissa


----------



## Pidgey

Yeah, it's real spooky on this kind of thing. Years ago, I had one once that "pipped" and I watched it for two days and nothing happened so I finally helped the little fellow out and he hadn't finished absorbing his yolk sac yet. That little chick died. Apparently, they can sometimes crack the shell a bit early. I never fiddle with them anymore unless they've cracked it all the way around and still can't get out.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking

Oh, Pidgey, that had to be awful. 

I helped one out, as the mom and dad had three eggs, two already hatched, and they would have been more then a day older then this one, I didn't want this one lagging behind. The oldest egg was dropped off by a neighbor, Pixie. 

The egg was pipping, so I helped her out & chipped the shell gently, she was clean but wet and a little bloody. She did dry and was fine, but it was scary for a moment. I always had to make sure she ate first before the others after that, cause they were still bigger then her. I hand fed all 3 when they were 14 days old. They are Arnold Jr., Whiskey (the drop in egg, from the neighbor), and Anthony-the youngest a girl)

I don't advocate anyone trying this, unless the baby is struggling to get out and it past due.


----------



## melissasue1968

*Baby is here!!!!!*

Well, the Baby is OUT!!!! Although I am pretty sure it had some help by two well meaning boys  . I hope it survives. It's pretty active. I thought it would lay still a lot more than it does. 
Problem-Mom and Dad won't stay in the nest with it so far. They haven't been in with it since the shell was half off. That was at least 4 hours ago. I have tried putting Mom in the box with the baby, she eyeballed it really good, but after seeming a bit befuddled by it, got out. Later I tried Dad, he stayed with it longer, though stood in the corner and eyed the little creature suspiciously. 
My oldest boy just came in and said the Mom finally went in the nest box on her own. Phew! I hope they figure out how to feed the baby soon. It is peeping occasionally, and pretty wiggly. 
Q. How long can the baby go without being fed. Is the yolk sac still supplying some nutrients? If so how long will they last?

I told the boys how dangerous it was for the baby's sake for them to remove part of the shell. I explained about the umbilical cord possibly being pulled off and killing the baby. They where very sorry they did it. I understand it's hard when your a kid. Heck, it's hard for me not to interfere! Thank goodness it is OK so far.

Wow Pidgey! 2 days...that must have been so hard to take. Who could have known it wasn't ready if it was pipping for out that long.....

I will re-itterate to my boys what I said about what they did again to be sure they understand. Next time they might not be so lucky. It would be a terrible childhood memory to think you caused a baby's death...Not to mention how tragic for the baby....

I may not be online for a while. Our internet service is about to run out. It may be a week or two before we get it back up. I will continue to post as long as I can. But if you see I am logged in but not posting anything new/responding to posts, it may be we are temporarily offline.
We are trying to get DSL, but the company has delayed installation citing "technical difficulties" 
Thanks to everyone, Melissa and the new baby!!!!


----------



## Pidgey

It was. I felt horrible. Tried to keep the feller alive in a baggie but it didn't make it. I'd probably have a lot better luck today but I'm just not going to cause myself that particular problem. By and large, that fellow must have pipped 3 days too early or so.

Melissa, sometimes new parents are very confused and don't know what to do with the children. That goes for pigeons AND humans.

Pidgey


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Melissa, I'm glad the baby hatched but dismayed to hear the parents aren't brooding it. With a newborn they should be sitting tight on the nest at all times. It could be that all the interference has distracted them and caused them to leave the nest, especially if they are young, first-time parents. Hopefully they will settle down and return to the nest when left alone. Having said that, I know it's hard with kids--they so want to be involved. I couldn't keep my hands off our pets either when I was little. I do hope the little one will be okay. But sometimes new parents don't know what to do. If they aren't successful the first time, they usually figure it out with subesequent broods.


----------



## melissasue1968

Well, she stayed on him thru the night! He is still alive. I looked in and could see his little beak and eye sticking out from under her breast feathers, and he would wiggle occasionally. I don't know if she has fed him/her yet. I will go out and try to watch from across the courtyard to see if I see any feeding activity.
I always let all the birds out at daybreak, and they stay out all day, free to go in and out of their houses as they like. I made sure no-birdy went into 'their' house last night so they can have some privacy. Our little ringneck dove "Coco" didn't understand why her preferred bed was off limits. I tried to explain, but she still isn't talking to me...

Should I keep the new parents locked up today so they can have some alone time to get used to the idea? Without any curious friends dropping by to see the new baby?

Pidgey-you are so right!!!! If they only came with that infamous instruction manual!

I'll keep you posted as long as the internet keeps going!
Thanks, Melissa


----------



## AllAroundAnimal

Wow -- its been 5 years -- Hows the baby and I hope you have your Internet turned back On .... lol !! Did all turn out well ??? Peace , Mike


----------



## Oaksie

*Not so patiently waiting ...*

I loved reading all about your new baby Melissa ... I came here today searching for the very same thing as you, just 12 years on. It's been 24 hours since I notice our egg pipping, it's a very exciting time as this old hen has never managed to rear a young one this far, so I'm feeling a little scared too. She's a good Mummy sitting her egg so well and Daddy is amazing, he seems to be sitting it more than she is. Praying hard here for a safe delivery, but finding it hard to settle to anything while waiting for the arrival


----------



## FredaH

Good luck hope all goes well and you soon hear that tiny squeaking sound. I love this time and it really is amazing to watch, mine were rescued eggs with no parents, from nests due to be destroyed on a building site so I watched them all hatch and the first hole took aaages to get bigger, lol we were all so impatient but left them alone except for the one that couldn't get out of his shell after 30 hours and just gave up. I was careful to only peel back some shell and not the membrane, I just moistened the membrane and stretched it rather than tear it but he still didn't help himself hatch until I left just the bottom part of him in the shell. He struggled free at that point and no visible yolk - success.

Was a tight fit. 









He's a beauty now though.


----------

